# Homemade boat trailer



## ohm (Jul 10, 2009)

I was originally going to modify my Dad's Harbor Freight 4x8 flatbed trailer to carry my 12' SeaKing V-Boat but I was looking at the '85 Mazda RX-7 rear axle I had picked up for the limited slip differential to put in my truck :twisted: I measured it. 53" from one end of the axle tubes to the other, not the ends of the axles, I then measured the widest part of the boat, 53" on top and 42" on bottom, thought to myself, "This might Work". So I took a trip down to the metal recycle and found they had a nice big pile of 2.5"x1.5" square steel tubing 20 feet long for $20 each and I well use some heavier 2x2 box for the tongue. I figure if I can find a cheap set of wheels and tires I can make the thing for less then $150 and it well be fit to my boat.

Does this sound like a reasonable idea, I have a welder and chop saw, angle grinder ect. so tools are no problem. Here is a photo of the axle.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Put that one in your truck. You might need limited slip a time or two when pulling out of a ramp, and wish your truck had it, not the trailer. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 10, 2009)

theres tons of trailers around here w/ old rear-ends from trucks as axles. if you could score some old springs you've got it made

do it to it 

lets see a pic of that mighty mini truck


----------



## ohm (Jul 10, 2009)

BassBoy, the LSD is going into the truck I was just thinking that the rest of the old axle would make a good trailer axle, the one problem is that the inner ends of the axle shafts are supported by the differential so I well probably need to swap them around first so I can put the trucks open diff in the RX-7 axle.
Here is a photo of the truck, it has different wheels now though.




Its not entirely stock. It has a Weber carb, pacesetter long tube header, Accell prostock ignition coil, Taylor 8.2mm low resistance wires, harmonic balancer from a Ford probe which is about half the weight of the stock, an electric fan, I just swapped it over to mechanical rocker arms from the old hydraulic ones and the block is punched out 0.040" and the head and deck are shaved 0.003" giving it about 20 lbs of compression over stock :twisted: The next project for it is a new exhaust with 3 glass packs giving it dual exhaust out the back, just for grins, the LSD and a Miata transmission for better gearing as well as a lightened flywheel.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 10, 2009)

I loved my old 1989 B2200.She was ran over by a speeding school bus and the front end was crushed.I missed her so bad.She was a custom mini also.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 10, 2009)

For the price of a rearend, you can go to the local farm and home store and buy a trailer axle.They run in the neighorhood of $100-150 with springs and hubs.Less weight also.
Steve


----------



## ohm (Jul 10, 2009)

I was talking with my Dad and he said it works alot better with spindles from a front end, I can see what he means, I might see if I can find a set of B2200 front spindles and hubs as I have a set of 4 old Mazda B2200 wheels and tires. I probably wont bother with springs as it well be so light the springs well be too heavy anyway.


----------



## LarryA (Jul 11, 2009)

ohm said:


> I was talking with my Dad and he said it works alot better with spindles from a front end, I can see what he means, I might see if I can find a set of B2200 front spindles and hubs as I have a set of 4 old Mazda B2200 wheels and tires. I probably wont bother with springs as it well be so light the springs well be too heavy anyway.



How about a rear axle from a front wheel drive car? I remeber some used to be pretty much like a trailer axle with spindles.
Ok if you can get the entre thing for a few dollars. I paid $200 for a complete trailer axle shipped.
Check cragslist, may find a cheap trailer there.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 11, 2009)

Old chevy cavaliers,cadilac cimeron,chevy celebraties,olds cutlas.Most any GM front wheel drive from the 80's and 90's have those.You can use coil over shocks for VW bugs for suspension and they make for a compact unit.


----------



## PATRIOT (Nov 15, 2015)

I see this is an old thread but since I'm building a custom trailer thought I'd add this possibility . . . 1970's & 80's American Motors cars (Ramblers) had bolt-on front spindles that make great heavy duty axles with serious bearings. I believe the hubs accept Ford rims as well.


----------

